# Mazzer Royal vs Eureka 75E



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Say I decide to upgrade from my SJ.. which one would be better? I'm currently singledosing with the SJ and will expect to continue doing that if I get a Royal. The 75E on the other hand, can be used as an on-demand with a full hopper. In both cases I'll be looking for a second hand machine. I'm most concerned with the results in the cup and not appearance, weight, etc. Any thoughts?

P.S. The Mythos is also an option but might stretch my budget as I'm after a refractometer as well.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What's the budget? A refrac costs about £700 and they don't tend to come up second hand often. And even if they do they hold their value well.

Used Mythos about £500?

Royal possibly £350 ish

Not sure about the Eureka.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure on the budget, it's flexible but let's say £600 max for the grinder. The refrac is something that will happen later in the year unless a 2nd hand one comes up by chance.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Isn't @funinacup selling a refractometer


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I can only suggest a Mythos, went from Mazzer SJ to a Brassilia RR55 then a Mythos, I'm in a whole new ball park.

Sorry I can't advise you on suggested grinders but just giving the thumbs up on the Mythos.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> Isn't @funinacup selling a refractometer


It's brewed only if I'm not mistaken.

@Jason1wood can you elaborate a bit please.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi mate. I'm not as clued up as many on here, but my journey with grinders has been stated above and thought they were great at grinding the beans, but the Mythos is opening up tastes I've never experienced with other grinders. Been using the same beans as a template and the taste is cleaner.

I've changed nothing apart from the grinder.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@jeebsy didn't you have a Royal and a Mythos afterwards?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Royal will be the best value for money, Mythos is excellent at delivery, 75 e is too new for a used one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you want to single dose or would you prefer an on demand?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

It really depends on the grinder. If it has a low retention like the Eureka 75E I will be more than happy to have an on demand but it if needs half a shot of purging (or more) each morning then I'd rather single dose because getting freshly roasted coffee to Bulgaria is quite the process. That's why I asked if anyone has used a refrectometer to determine if single dosing/using a hopper has a large effect on EY (although it might be grinder-specific to an extent..) - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15013-hopper-vs-single-dosing-and-effect-on-grinder-settings&p=398468#post398468. So honestly, I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Forget what the grinder will make you do, what would you like to do? Does the thought of weighing and thwacking the doser twenty times times fill you with dread? Does the simplicity of having an on demand make you weak at the knees? Or do you switch beans so much you wouldn't car?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been single dosing the SJ for over two years now. I've got used to it so I don't really care about it and at the same time I've never had an on-demand grinder. You can probably say that I'm indifferent between the two methods.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

It's been a slow day at works so I've been reading up on the Mythos, Royal, K30 and whatnot. I think I'm settling on the Mythos as the best combination of grind quality, low grind retention and price.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

When you talk about retention, do you mean when single dosing? Because that defeats the purpose of an OD. They will all require some amount of purging though the next morning if that's what you mean.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Both in hopper 'mode' and single dosing. I know that ODs offer great ease of use when ran with a hopper full of beans but I don't want to be purging 5-10g of coffee each morning. If I can ran the Mythos as a proper OD and purge 2-3g each morning, well I could live with that but more.. no. I also understand that having the weight of the beans on top of the burrs improves consistency but there are some things I just have to live with







Still considering the Royal though..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

bronc said:


> I also understand that having the weight of the beans on top of the burrs improves consistency but there are some things I just have to live with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to do this with my SJ. I don't bother on the Royal. Some pocket science testing on here seemed to show the results were inconclusive at best as to whether it actually improves anything.

For the money, the Royal is hard to beat. I like the idea of a Mythos, but as someone who single doses and changes beans constantly, it isn't really a sensible option.


----------

